
Standard Notes Extended is now pay-as-you-feel - mobitar
https://standardnotes.org/extended
======
beamatronic
Wonder if a histogram of the pay as-you-feel option would foster adoption. If
every site did this I'd starting sending small amounts of money to a number of
sites. When will built-in micropayment support come to browsers?

~~~
mobitar
Do you mean showing a histogram of what other users have paid? That would be
interesting.

~~~
beamatronic
Yes, exactly

